# interesting tool holder



## davidh (Dec 20, 2012)

this came in the box of stuff my father in law left for me with the craftsman 12" lathe. (not the c-clamp) seems to be a universal tool holder for left or righ hand tool holding, and with a swing- over clamping arrangment. . . . . seems folks were really trying hard to make the job easier and quicker, huh ?  neat idea.

edited as the dog was bugging me when i was trying to type (90 lb german shepard puppy)


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 21, 2012)

I use mine for small boring bars.


----------



## bedwards (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats what I thought it was for (boring bars)






bedwards


----------



## Starlight Tools (Dec 21, 2012)

Yup

Armstrong type Right or Left Hand Boring Bar holder.

Walter


----------



## davidh (Dec 21, 2012)

how would a fella bore to the right ? ? ? ? ? i just can;t get my head wrapped around that idea. . .


----------



## November X-ray (Dec 21, 2012)

By rotating the lathe in the opposite direction with the tool on the far side of the bore!


----------



## Starlight Tools (Dec 21, 2012)

Or drive the stock with a spider.  Set spider legs inside the hole far enough past where the bore will end  and support the other end of the stock with steady rest and or centre in tailstockand bore away.  

Walter


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 14, 2018)

They also come strait... I have two but this one the screw flips
all the way around so a bar can be put on top or bottom.
Really you keep the cutter on the top at all times. You just flip
the bar over. One V-grove is higher than the other...


----------

